# *RM Cutting Log*



## Revolution Max (Feb 4, 2005)

*RM Cutting Log


*​ 
_Whats up guys, I have been cutting for awhile now but I am going to start posting my progress, it helps to have people pushing me and keeping me on track until I reach my goals.

_**Stats**​

BW - Coming Soon
BF% - Coming Soon
Height - 5'7.5
Goal - Coming Soon
Calories - I will be consuming no more than 1500 cals.




_*

  *Supplement List*
*_​

GNC Mega Men Multi
Flax - 3000mg
Green Tea - (90 EGCG) 750mg = (3 split dosages)
Vit. C - 2000mg
Nutra Sport ECA - E=20mg C=200mg A=324mg = (3 times daily)
Swole V2 - 2 servings pre-workout
ON Whey - 184g
*

  *Workout Regimen* *​_I have a workout system(some exercises may look different)
_

_Monday & Thursday - 3 sets - Lower Body_
​ Lower Body:
Leg Press
   Calf Raise
   Leg Press

   Leg Press
   Calf Raise 
   Leg Press

   Leg Press
   Calf Raise
   Leg Press

_Tuesday & Friday - 3 Sets - Chest/Triceps/Abs_

Chest:
Chest Press
   Chest Fly
   Incline Chest Press

Tricep:
Tricep Press
   Overhead Tricep Extension
   Tricep Press

Abs:
Abdominal Crunch
   Abdominal Crunch
   Abdominal Crunch

_Wednesday & Sunday - 3 Sets - Shoulder/Bicep/Back_

Shoulder:
Shoulder Press
   Shoulder Press
   Shoulder Press

Bicep:
Standing Bicep Curl
   One Arm Bicep Curl
   Standing Bicep Curl

Back:
Seated Row
   Pull Down
   Seated Row


Saturday - Cardio


*
   *Wish Me Luck Guys*



   RM
*


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey, good luck, but, move this to "online journals"


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 4, 2005)

you should move this to the jounal section


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 4, 2005)

How come i cant copy and paste? Im trying to move it and I cant paste it?


 I cant re-type all this, way to much info lol


----------



## topolo (Feb 4, 2005)

why would you post it here in the first place???


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 4, 2005)

topolo said:
			
		

> why would you post it here in the first place???


Stupid mistake, Can a mod please move it for me?


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 4, 2005)

Aw, I was hoping to see you get crazy.  Is that transdermal vitamin C?

Oh, and good luck.


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 4, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Aw, I was hoping to see you get crazy.  Is that transdermal vitamin C?
> 
> Oh, and good luck.


LOL!!!! Thanks bros


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 8, 2005)

Sorry I havnt started this yet bros, I have been so busy with everything. I am actualy very close to running dnp. I have done my research and I think I will give it a try. The only prob now is finding a safe source. If someonecan help me out with dnp and sources please hit me up on aim or yahoo, or send me a message...


  Here is what I am thinking about doing:


  week 1-200mg dnp
  week 2-400mg dnp
  week 3-eca
  week 4-200mg dnp
  week 5-400mg dnp
  week 6-eca
  week 7-200mg dnp
  week 8-400mg dnp
 week 9-eca?

  Dosages might vary but this is what I plan on doing...


----------



## Cold Iron (Feb 8, 2005)

Why dont you just make you own transdermal DNP?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 8, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> Why dont you just make you own transdermal DNP?


Come on bro this is serious stuff. Enough with the jokes, I dont feel like dieing. What do you think, are you familiar with DNP?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 8, 2005)

Damn this stuff is expensive, 8 bucks for 1- 200mg pill. I need 63 pills, thats $504 bucks. They offer a 20% discount for 50 pills so that comes out to be $403.2 bucks.

 Ahh man........


----------



## LAM (Feb 8, 2005)

you are getting robbed.  I got a bottle of 50 caps @ 200mg for $50.  find a new source


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you are getting robbed. I got a bottle of 50 caps @ 200mg for $50. find a new source


LAM please check your PM.........If your only paying 50 bucks than there something wrong here..


----------



## Stu (Feb 9, 2005)

DNP is serious stuff. have you used it before?


----------



## Revolution Max (Feb 9, 2005)

stu21Ldn said:
			
		

> DNP is serious stuff. have you used it before?


No I havnt, I have been doing research for awhile now. Everyday I learn more and more. So baiscally what I plan on doing is this: Ill write it out in more detail:

  week 1 - DNP 200mg
  week 2 - DNP 400mg
  week 3 - eca (3rd day off Carb Up Day + 20g Creatine)
  week 4 - DNP 200mg
  week 5 - DNP 400mg
  week 6 - eca (3rd day off Carb up Day + 20g Creatine)
  week 7 - DNP 200mg
  week 8 - DNP 400mg
  week 9 - eca (3rd day Carb Up Day + 20g creatine)

  Hopefully by this time I will be slim and ready to start My cycle of m1t.

  4 weeks m1t & 4AD

  I will be using 600mg 4AD 3-5 days before Cycle

  week 1-4 - 20mg M1T/900Mg 4AD  (Not my 1st time using 20mg of m1t)

  Pct: Nolvadex 40 40 20 20 + 500mg-1000mg Milk Thistle and maybe Tribulus.


----------

